# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  линукс+веб клиент+лицензии. как это приготовить?

## KAPACb

Здравствуйте.

Есть база на ubuntu опубликованная через веб на втором сервере. все работает в пределах "халявных" 11-12 лицензий. Не совсем понимаю как туда прикруть сервер лицензирования? или нужно обязательно лицензии ставить туда, где крутится сервер 1с?

----------


## Online_Z

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Есть база на ubuntu опубликованная через веб на втором сервере. все работает в пределах "халявных" 11-12 лицензий. Не совсем понимаю как туда прикруть сервер лицензирования? или нужно обязательно лицензии ставить туда, где крутится сервер 1с?


Зачем понадобилось прикручивать сервер лицензирования и о каких именно лицензиях речь? Поподробнее текущую ситуацию и цель какая?

----------


## KAPACb

идея с сервером лицензирования возникла потому как нет особого желания экспериментировать с софтом на "живом" сервере". цель подключить к базе порядка 20 пользователей. Библиотеку backbas патчил на обоих серверах (сервера 1с 32-бита) эффекта 0. Патченые тонкие клиенты подключаюся. веб-клиенты после 11-12 ругаются на отсутствие лицензии.

----------


## Online_Z

> идея с сервером лицензирования возникла потому как нет особого желания экспериментировать с софтом на "живом" сервере". цель подключить к базе порядка 20 пользователей. Библиотеку backbas патчил на обоих серверах (сервера 1с 32-бита) эффекта 0. Патченые тонкие клиенты подключаюся. веб-клиенты после 11-12 ругаются на отсутствие лицензии.


Все равно не понял, какое отношение сервер лицензирования имеет к патченным dll?

----------


## KAPACb

Поскольку патчи эффекта не дали, пробовал добавить лицензии путем поднятия сервера лицензирования. Сам по себе сервер лицензирования не принципиален. Вопрос как установить лицензии, чтобы сервер раздавал их веб-клиентам.

----------


## Online_Z

> Поскольку патчи эффекта не дали, пробовал добавить лицензии путем поднятия сервера лицензирования. Сам по себе сервер лицензирования не принципиален. Вопрос как установить лицензии, чтобы сервер раздавал их веб-клиентам.


Так вы же говорите, что до 10-ти пользователей у вас сервер лицензии раздает и только потом ругается, что нет лицензии?

----------


## Online_Z

Если я правильно понимаю, 1С не может найти лицензию на сервер, а не клиентские лицензии. Покажите скрин сообщения

----------


## KAPACb

> Так вы же говорите, что до 10-ти пользователей у вас сервер лицензии раздает и только потом ругается, что нет лицензии?


понятия не имею откуда он их берет и как их туда добавить. в ветке про установку 1с под линуксом пишут, что там до определенного количества подключений (кажись 12) сервер лицении не проверяет. В клиенте эти лицензии выглядят так: 
Текущая:
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 10, выдал сервер
Локальный HASP4 ENSR8 1
Информационная база:
Local HASP4 ENSR8 1
Local HASP4 ORGL8 10
Локальний HASP4 ORGL8 10
Локальний HASP4 ENSR8 1

----------


## KAPACb

Текст ошибки: Не обнаружено свободной лицензии.

----------


## Online_Z

> в ветке про установку 1с под линуксом пишут, что там до определенного количества подключений (кажись 12) сервер лицении не проверяет.


Все верно, если юзеров больше, то 1С начинает искать *лицензию на сервер 1С*.

----------


## KAPACb

> Все верно, если юзеров больше, то 1С начинает искать *лицензию на сервер 1С*.


Тогда 2 вопроса: 
1 почему при этом патченый тонкий клиент может подключиться?
2 как добавить серверную лицензию?

----------


## Online_Z

> Тогда 2 вопроса: 
> 1 почему при этом патченый тонкий клиент может подключиться?


Скрин сообщения о лицензии покажите, т.к. я так и не понял какую именно лицензию не может найти, серверную или клиентскую.
Возможно потому, что у вас стоит патч с ключом на 10 рабочих мест, поэтому еще двое клиентов могут подключиться без лицензии на сервер, а потом программа начнет запрашивать уже лицензию на сервер, но это только догадки.




> 2 как добавить серверную лицензию?


Если подключаться клиентом 1С, а не браузером, то в сообщении должна быть кнопка для запуска процедуры получения серверной лицензии. 
Но лицензия на сервер совсем не бесплатная, 32-разрядная по прайсу 50400 руб, а х64 - 86400 руб.

----------


## KAPACb

Под добавлением имелось в виду установка патча сервер на сервер :)

----------


## olegtelec

> Под добавлением имелось в виду установка патча сервер на сервер :)


По этому вопросу Вам сюда

----------

